# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Харинамы

## Красовский

Хотелось бы узнать,когда и где планируется проводить

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

ВИОМС рассылка включает в себя анонс Харинам.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Хотелось бы узнать,когда и где планируется проводить


http://harinama.ru/

----------


## Красовский



----------

